# Jekyll Island Storm



## BuckMKII (Jun 16, 2014)

Massive storm on Jekyll Island Ga this past Thursday afternoon. It stormed on both sides of the road but there was very little rain on the causeway.



Jekyll Storm by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Jekyll Storm by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Jekyll Storm by pmcdonald851, on Flickr

Thanks Flickr for Tweeting my photo!


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 16, 2014)

Amazing shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow!  Scary looking clouds - wouldn't want to be out in that boat!
Awesome captures!


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome pics!


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks a million guys!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2014)

Great shots, Buck! I sure as heck wouldn't have wanted to have been crossing the Sidney Lanier Bridge and seeing that! NO WAY! I don't like going over that thing and have only been over a few times since it was built. That beast gives me the creeps!


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 17, 2014)

Very cool storm shots!


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Jun 17, 2014)

Holy Cow! Really cool shots.


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice ones!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Wow!  Scary looking clouds - wouldn't want to be out in that boat!
> Awesome captures!




Dennis, that was my first thought as well when I saw these incredible photos.  I thought that it would be totally crazy to be out in that boat during this kind of storm.  Wow, that looked to be a really nasty storm for sure.


----------



## carver (Jun 19, 2014)

Very nice capture,one of a kind for sure


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys and I definitely wouldn't want to be out in a boat with this storm!


----------

